# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Топлёное масло(Гхи) или Растительное масло на чём лучше готовить!

## Kala Hari das

Харе Кришна! 
 Дорогие Преданные-Вайшнавы подскажите на сколько актуально или нет, стараться готовить пищу на топлёном масле? 
 Иногда слышу от  старых Преданых ( тех кто много  лет в Искон)---" а какая разница на каком масле!!?" Или типа" я эконмлю!" или  "какая разница, Кришна принимает  Любовь и Преданость!"
 Насколько нам как последователям Кришны,который очень привязан к Коровам и всему что они дают вкусного и полезного(Молоко,сыр,масло,йогурт  и т.д.!!!) нужно отказываться от этого в пользу растительного масла которое(кроме оливкого)-насколько я помню,становится Олифой после нагрева выше 80 градусов(Петр первый таким образом обрабатывал свои корабли).
P/S/ А вот история для размышления!!!))
 Однаждя я смотрел местные новости(Алтай Вести). В них показали короткий  ролик об одном человеке,его бизнес заключался в том что построил заводик по приёму и переработки  молока у населения. Мощности заводика где-то  от 5000 литров в сутки до 10.000 л.А теперь внимание!!! далее шла чисто статистика. В связи с появлением этого заводика было не зарезано на мясо около от 3000-5000 тысяч молокодающих коровушек в этом районе!!!! Только вдумайтесь в эти цифры!!! На чём мы хотим с экономить-Кришне нет разницы- я экономлю!!!! откуда это у нас!!??Такая экономия!!! 
 Понимаю что и таким образом трудно прекратить резню  в отношении коров!!! Но начать можно с малого, начать с повышения спроса на продукты которые даёт Корова Мать!!!! открывать заводики по приёму и переработке молока от населения, а затем можно начать платить пенсию коровам и быкам которые состарились!!!
Если мы покупаем какие то "Определённые"  продукты питания, то тем самым мы потдерживаем "Определённого" конкретного производителя!
По всему миру идут протесты и демонстрации и все они(ни о чём) касаются в основном внешних вещей!!! 
 Давайте устроим переворот и  вернём Коров и  то что они нам дают  на проежнее Место!!!))) 
У них движение "Захвати Уолл-стрит", а у нас "Верни Коровам Мир"!!)))
Вот написал! ) Давно хотел поделится!
Если нам жителям города, не начать уже сейчас  повышать потребление молочных продуктов,то те Преданные что уехали "Строить" Сельхозобщины  могут и не построить их ни когда!!! У меня лично такое мнение!
Всем Поклоны!
 Джай Гауранга!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

В голосовании нету пункта "я не готовлю на масле"  :smilies: 
Но конечно ги гораздо лучше. И конечно оно гораздо дороже. Поэтому преданные действуют в соответствии со своими возможностями.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

да я не знаю, зачем там вообще какие-то еще пункты кроме первого

----------


## Kala Hari das

:biggrin1:

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

Поделюсь своим опытом.
Когда живешь на земле достаточно долго, кушаешь свои продукты (хотя бы в основном), то постепенно замечаешь, что молочных продуктов нужно все меньше и меньше. (Балабхадра прабху мне то же говорил. Его семья молока много не употребляет). Энергии в выращенных своими руками продуктах намного больше, чем в покупных. Поэтому и количество их постепенно уменьшается. Потребности организма удовлетворяются...
 Увеличение же потребления магазинных молочных продуктов не спасет коров от насильственной смерти, а лишь отсрочит ее, да и то еще вопрос...
 Сельхозобщины преданных нужно развивать.
 
 А готовить лучше  на гхи, конечно.

----------


## Вайрагья Бхума дас

Представил соленую капусту, политую гхи...

----------


## Kala Hari das

:crazy:  квашеную  аж с пузырьками!))

----------


## Kala Hari das

> да я не знаю, зачем там вообще какие-то еще пункты кроме первого


А вон Аханкарананда супротив Гхи(в опроснике!)

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

*поперхнувшись молоком со смеху и чуть не скинув из-за этого огромную склянку с йогуртом со стола* 
а может, он того... сыромолокопродуктоед. Попади к нему в руки топлёное масло - и до кастрюли это просто не доживёт.

----------


## Лена

> Представил соленую капусту, политую гхи...


мы же говорим о приготовлении пищи 
салаты заправляют маслом, желательно оливковым 

а квашеную капусту (тушу в духовке )  я именно так и готовлю
и голубцы из кваш. капусты с рисом и морковкой

----------


## Mark

Я веган. Пьёшь молоко- значит платишь за убийство и страдания коровы. В магазинах нет трёхлитровых банок от бабушки. Да и вредно молоко, давно уже доказано, казеиновый клей самый опасный продукт в переработке молочки.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Да-да, давно доказано. А мясо очень полезно, особенно говядина. Ну и человечина тоже неплохо...

----------


## Елена Барышева

Ну...я не готовлю на ги, ибо не очень верю в целебные свойства масла, которое дооооолго топилось на огне.
Что ж в нем осталось полезного? 
А вообще, лучше сыроедение!

----------


## Макс_И

__________________
 Да и вредно молоко, давно уже доказано, казеиновый клей самый опасный продукт в переработке молочки.
---------------------------------
если например судить по видео с немецким ученым (как он себя позиционирует) то, доказательство-исследование строилось на основе магазинного молока, прошедшего термическую обработку: пастеризованное, ультрапастеризованное, творог, чудо-йогурты)..ЧУДО-кефир_) ...и прочие "молочные" продукты...   "хранящиеся" в магазинах таким образом удивительно долго...
 в исследовании не говрилось ничгео о живом молоке
разбор "живого" молока я еще не встречал. Да и думаю сложно все это. Очень сложно....можно на собственном опыте только понять, например год питаясь только молоком коровы))

"Нагревание молочного сырья до температур пастеризации приводит к инактивации ферментов, тепловая устойчивость которых также индивидуальна, как и тепловая устойчивость микроорганизмов".
Денатурация
 Необратимая тепловая денатурация белка под воздействием высокой температуры.
 Самый известный случай необратимой денатурации белка в быту — это приготовление куриного яйца, когда под воздействием высокой температуры растворимый в воде прозрачный белок овальбумин становится плотным, нерастворимым и непрозрачным.

----------


## Макс_И

__________
 казеиновый клей самый опасный продукт в переработке молочки
-------------------
 один из аргументов против "живого молока
тогда возникает вопрос, как дети усваивают "такое" казеиновое молоко....
дальше появляется еще аргументы что в природе только детеныши питаются молоком и после определенного возраста-вскармливания, фермент необходимый для усвоения больше не вырабатывается и у взрослых оно теперь точно не усваивается...  
интересно, какой такой возраст и почему вдруг?

+ аргумент что молоко человеческое, коровье оленье козье кобылици и т.д. сильно отличаются...
Состав молока кобылицы значительно отличается от состава молока коровы и других животных. В нём содержится в 2 раза меньше белков, жира и минеральных веществ.
и что оптимальный состав для человека это как раз женское молоко....

----------


## Макс_И

".....начинайте есть также молоко ваших животных, ибо именно для этого дал Господь траву на полях всем животным, дающим молоко, чтобы они могли кормить своим молоком человека." Евангелие от Ессеев....
 А травы, появляющиеся после дождя принимайте в пищу во время месяца Тебет, чтобы кровь ваша могла очиститься от всех ваших грехов...

"И выровняй всю землю, о герой, чтобы молоко, являющееся по своей сущности семенем лучших растений, равномерно растекалось повсюду."

Шукадева Госвами как и многие Риши питался одним молоком...

 Он приходил к домохозяину, когда тот доил корову, и брал немного молока для своего пропитания.[9] Он не останавливался в домах людей более, чем на пять минут -- время, необходимое для того, чтобы выдоить корову и дать молока нищему страннику.   

 Шукадева Госвами -- один из двенадцати махаджанов.
 По словам его ученика Суты Госвами, Шукадева -- великий мудрец, способный проникнуть в сердце каждого,[7] и духовный учитель всех мудрецов.[21]

----------


## Макс_И

я против топленого масла ) и вообще против "готовки"
но такого пункта тут  нет)) - дескриминация)))

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас



----------


## Надежда108

> Ну...я не готовлю на ги, ибо не очень верю в целебные свойства масла, которое дооооолго топилось на огне.
> Что ж в нем осталось полезного? 
> А вообще, лучше сыроедение!


Можно приготовить топлёное масло, которое НЕ долго топилось на огне.

----------


## Макс_И

а что ? - в Бхагавад Гите Кришна подтверждает идею что если джива против готовки на огне - она демон ? 8))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Жирность маргарина от 40 до 90 %. Маргарин изготавливают из растительных и (реже) животных жиров путем обработки последних водородом. Под действием специальных катализаторов водород делает жидкие жиры твердыми."

http://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CC%E...8%ED#section_2

----------


## Kala Hari das

> Не панимаю  - почему готовить на масле, которое уже перегрели(Гхи), менее вредно, чем готовить на растительном (например  подсолнечном, не обжареном) ? 
> Уточню мысль - когда готовится сливочное масло - оно готовится безе перегрева исходных продуктов.
> КОгда готовится Гхи - это самое масло начинаем перегревать. Т.е. уже подвергаем термообработке и длительной и долгой.
> 
> Далее - для организма, и в частности для тех самых: желчных путей, желчного, печени и поджелудочной - любая пища, которая ЖАРЕНАЯ и ЖИРНАЯ (на МАСЛЕ) - НЕ ПОЛЕЗНА... 
> 
> Итого - если есть возможность - не употреблять жареную пищу и ЖИРНУЮ .
> Это только по физиологии говорю.


Харе Кришна! Читайте всю ветвь обсуждения там все написано про гхи!

----------

